# 1930's  colson ballon tire trike.



## redline1968 (Jun 5, 2010)

never seen a ballon tire trike before i found this one a while ago just pulled it out of my basement and tought to post some picks.   it needs tires.  everything else is original.. mark


----------



## bud poe (Jun 6, 2010)

Neat Firestone tires!   Some of these trikes really did have some cool elements of their big brothers huh?  Drop spring saddles, coke bottle grips, etc...Seems like I've even seen some with truss rods.  Good luck finding the other tire, knowing you you'll find one at a garage sale on your block for a buck...lucky dog!  Thanks for sharing...
Bud


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2010)

i hope so  but i might take a few years.. mark


----------

